# How much space should a pet pigeon have?



## TitanicWreck (Jun 12, 2003)

The main reason I don't have a pet pigeon at this time is room- I have a studio apartment- they allow pets, but don't pigeons need at least a whole room to themselves? I coulnt keep a pigeon locked in a cage- what is conidered appropriate space for a pet pigeon to occupy? What is concidered insufficiant space for a pigeon?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Titanic Wreck, here's a link regarding the care of/for a pet pigeon. 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=10848&page=2

You could always get a flight suit and give your pet free flight time. I think the main thing is to have a good understanding of the time, care/needs, and responsibilities of having a pet pigeon. If you are confident that you have a good handle on these topics, and can/want to provide, then why not?

fp


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hello, 

This is a subject that has come up quite often here and I feel the more space you can offer a bird, the better. If you ever plan on getting a pet pigeon, then it's cage needs to be big enough to allow it to flex, stretch and flap it's wings fully. 

I think that most of the members here who have indoor pet pigeons, allow them out of their cage quite often for a good fly around and to give them as much real exercise as possible. The cage itself is mostly used for a "home", place to eat, sleep and maybe set up a nesting site.


----------



## TitanicWreck (Jun 12, 2003)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hello,
> 
> This is a subject that has come up quite often here and I feel the more space you can offer a bird, the better. If you ever plan on getting a pet pigeon, then it's cage needs to be big enough to allow it to flex, stretch and flap it's wings fully.
> 
> I think that most of the members here who have indoor pet pigeons, allow them out of their cage quite often for a good fly around and to give them as much real exercise as possible. The cage itself is mostly used for a "home", place to eat, sleep and maybe set up a nesting site.





Very good points.....
One thing that folks on this site have proven to me beyond a shadow of a doubt is that pigeons make superb pets....But im wondering- just as dogs are very social, and a dog regards its human owner as a part of the pack, I wonder if a pet pigeon sees its owner as a member of its flock. If so, I assume pigeons need much attention.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

TitanicWreck said:


> Very good points.....
> One thing that folks on this site have proven to me beyond a shadow of a doubt is that pigeons make superb pets....But im wondering- just as dogs are very social, and a dog regards its human owner as a part of the pack, I wonder if a pet pigeon sees its owner as a member of its flock. If so, I assume pigeons need much attention.



The link I sent your way goes over housing, diet, excersize, etc. They do need
to have time w/their human friend especially if a single pigeon. But many folks
have pets and jobs as well, and all seem to adjust.

fp


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

feralpigeon said:


> . They do need
> to have time w/their human friend especially if a single pigeon. But many folks
> have pets and jobs as well, and all seem to adjust.
> 
> fp



Where there is a will, there is a way . 

Three days of the week, I don't see my pigeons much, except to check on them and feed/water them, and interact with them if only for a half hour, but I do spend more time with them the rest of the week. You are right fp, sometimes adjustments must be made.When they are flying in their coop, I put their radio on Christmas music or classical. They seem to like the noise.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

TitanicWreck said:


> * I wonder if a pet pigeon sees its owner as a member of its flock. If so, I assume pigeons need much attention.*


The truly "pet" pigeons that I have raised from babies, consider me like another member of the flock. They regard me no different then any other bird, if I tresspass in their condominium they scold me, bite me and let me know in no uncertain terms to "get out." That is okay with me and I feel it is a compliment since they consider me their equal and are not afraid of me. They will fly to me and sit on my shoulder when they see fit, and don't really mind me grabbing them to give them a hug. 

They don't really miss me, or need that much attention since Skye and Sonic have each other and the rest of the flock. If they had been raised alone, the adjustment to being in the coop might have been different. If you have one pigeon only, you should spend lots of time with them, and maybe even get a friend for them.

Only difference between me and their fellow pigeons, is I bring them snacks and goodies.


----------



## TitanicWreck (Jun 12, 2003)

I was in a petstore recently and saw a pair of mourning doves in a CAGE!!! I should think a cage is much too small a space for a pair of mourning dives..I was very sad to see them imprisoned in such a small space...


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

TitanicWreck said:


> I was in a petstore recently and saw a pair of mourning doves in a CAGE!!! I should think a cage is much too small a space for a pair of mourning dives..I was very sad to see them imprisoned in such a small space...


Hi Titanic, 

Are you sure they were mourning doves? Mourning doves are illegal to keep, breed, sell etc. as they are a native and protected species. If you are sure they were mourning doves, talk to the petstore owner about it and find out why they are selling them & where they came from.


----------



## AngelMay84 (Dec 27, 2006)

*Mourning doves*

The natural wild color of ringneck doves is very similar to that of a mourning dove. Go to www.dovepets.com and they have a nice gallery with all the dove color varieties, several of which look just like mourning doves. Hopefully they aren't wild caught, that would be very unfortunate as well as possibly unsafe for the domestic birds at the store. You should ask them about it....
Amanda


----------



## TitanicWreck (Jun 12, 2003)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi Titanic,
> 
> Are you sure they were mourning doves? Mourning doves are illegal to keep, breed, sell etc. as they are a native and protected species. If you are sure they were mourning doves, talk to the petstore owner about it and find out why they are selling them & where they came from.




I could be wrong as to which dove species I was looking at-they definatly were not rock doves, they were the same size as mourning doves, same brown color....They looked very sad....There were 2 doves in a parakeet cage- they had no room!


----------

